# CUTTING ON HALVES



## johndeeregreen

When your cutting on halves should you pay for half of the fertilizer or not? Haven't been ask to do that, they have always done everything and I just go in and cut it rake it, bale it and take half of the hay!! But was wondering if I should offer to go halves on the fertilizer or stay like I am? Whats everybody's input!!


----------



## somedevildawg

You gotta be kidding.....I vote for keep it the way it is, but that's just me..... Make sure you take the bushog out and clean up, stack, go the extra mile.....but no don't vote yourself a decrease in income, never...


----------



## urednecku

All the hay I've had somebody else bale, all they did was cut, rake, bale, & take 50% of the bales with them. (Except for the one time that was a 60/40 split, haven't called him to come back.)
Nope, all they are doing is growing grass, you got to keep all they expensive equip up, & make it run.


----------



## Tim/South

I only cut one place on shares. It is a 50/50 split. I only agreed to that because he pays all lime and fertilizer expense. In fact, if he did not fertilize well I would not do it at all.
We split 4.9 rolls per acre. That made it worth my time.
Let him do the grass raising, you do the hay making.


----------



## swmnhay

_Depends on the type of hay and the value of it.I do 1 field of alfalfa 50-50 and pay 1/2 the fertilizer.I actually pd 100% of the seed.With a 5 yr lease to recoup seed costs._

_This works better for me because it is getting fertilized like it should.Otherwise it wasn't getting fertilized and i wasn't getting near the hay off of it._


----------



## R Ball

I will not do a 50/50 deal . Tried that once and sold all the hay off 17-20'acres.. Gave the guy $1900 dollars after my fuel and twin expense. He said I ripped him off. My next door 
Neighbor. I ask him what he thought I beat him out of so i could make it right. He would not answer. I said the heck with it and will not do it for anything now. 
The ground was not fertilized or limed when I done this. I was thinking he would be tickled to death since all he was doing to it was bush hogging with a 5' cut, and burning fuel for a 
Couple days on his compact tractor. Boy was I wrong,.


----------



## mncattle

For an unfertilized field I will not do it on shares unless it is a 2/3s for me and 1/3rd for them, there just does not seem to be enough hay worth cutting otherwise. The way fuel prices are I would have a hard time doing a 50/50 split and I would not be paying any of the fertilizer costs. It would have to be a pretty good size piece and be fertilized before I would even entertain the idea of a 50/50 spit.


----------



## swmnhay

My 50-50 deal from above a few posts,the guy wants out of and to hire it done because hay price has gone up.His bankker advised it.Well I fertilized last fall and he pd his 50% and I originaly pd for 100% of the seed along with planting it.So i said nope a deal is a deal.When hay price fell 50% it was fine so it averages out.


----------



## RockmartGA

Around here, the typical deal is a 50/50 split with the landowner paying for fertilizer/spraying and the point of delivery is bales in the field. This is for grass hay.


----------



## endrow

RockmartGA said:


> Around here, the typical deal is a 50/50 split with the landowner paying for fertilizer/spraying and the point of delivery is bales in the field. This is for grass hay.


Yep a lot of guys do grass hay exactly that way around here . We used to do a lot of it that way but over the years I have lost my desire to "Make Hay For the Half" as many of the Pa Dutch refer to it


----------

